

Ask HN: Student visiting San Francisco any places/events I should visit? - chrisrodz

Hi, I&#x27;m a student that&#x27;ll be working as an intern very close to the San Francisco area for the summer. I wanted to know if there are any events or places that would be good to see. I&#x27;m very interested in networking with people and get to know Silicon Valley. Thanks in advance.
======
projuce
You should check out some co-working spaces on friday afternoons, they
generally chill out and have a few drinks.

Also go to a few meetup groups, but you have to get in quick, meetups fill
quickly.

------
RVijay007
BiFrost has a good list, but just FYI, the SFMoma is closed for construction
now, so you'll have to visit the other museums that the city offers.

------
bifrost
Yes! Go to Coit Tower, Twin Peaks, Marina Green, the Presidio, Japantown,
North Beach, Alta Plaza park, The DeYoung museum and the SFMoma.

~~~
chrisrodz
Thanks for the suggestions! :)

